# My second meatloaf fatty.



## illinoishokie (Nov 3, 2012)

Had my second go at a meatloaf fatty tonight. Wasn't a member of the forum yet when I did my first.

Three pounds ground chuck (85/15), one pound turkey sausage, one sweet onion, green bell pepper, and roasted red bell pepper chopped fine, 3/4 cup of grated parm, 1 cup shredded sharp cheddar, 1/2 cup stubbs BBQ sauce, a Tbs Lawry's, a Tbs garlic powder, two Tbs woozy, bacon weave, and one very happy family.

Forgot to snap a before pic, but the after pretty much says it all.













2012-11-03 18.24.43.jpg



__ illinoishokie
__ Nov 3, 2012


















2012-11-03 18.27.06.jpg



__ illinoishokie
__ Nov 3, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2012)

Hokie, morning..... Looks good enough to eat to me..... congrats......    The bacon weave and it's crispness sure look good....   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 5, 2012)

That looks great - but I'm still not a meatloaf eatin gal!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice! 

Bacon looks crispy.  How long did you cook and at what temp?  On a smoker or in the oven?


----------



## rdknb (Nov 5, 2012)

Man I would love a slice of that


----------



## illinoishokie (Nov 5, 2012)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon looks crispy.  How long did you cook and at what temp?  On a smoker or in the oven?



I use a Bradley electric smoker because it feeds the wood automatically, makes things much easier on me while I'm watching my kids during a smoke. For this fatty I used special blend, which is just a mix of every different type of wood Bradley makes for their smokers except mesquite. Special blend is my "generic" smoke because it's good with everything but doesn't have any specific taste it imparts. Just "smokey." :) So IMO, perfect for a fatty.

This one I did for four hours at 240. On both my fatties I've done so far the bacon has come out super crispy.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 7, 2012)

Now that looks great !   :drool


----------

